# MILWAUKEE FILER



## Prawbly (Apr 21, 2014)

Good evening all.  Has anyone heard of a Milwaukee filer machine ??:thinking:


----------



## 12bolts (Apr 21, 2014)

Short answer. Yep
Pretty good machines. Nice and solid, I believe they have a belt drive.

Cheers Phil


----------



## george wilson (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes,they are good machines as said above.


----------



## jneidig (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a Milwaukee Filer that has variable stroke and speed. It does a real nice job on small parts.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 21, 2014)

Prawbly said:


> Good evening all.  Has anyone heard of a Milwaukee filer machine ??:thinking:



Die Filers are a nice addition to any shop.
Not necessarily a good first acquisition.
But, they have their place.
I have a Milwaukee, I'm please with it. Especially, given the price I paid.
My only problem with it is not having the attachments. Eventually I hope to fab them.
Got any attachments you want to unload?


Daryl
MN


----------

